# Ate Out



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Now some people won't think this is a big deal, but I set a goal for myself (like my behav therapist does) and I followed through. I actually ate by myself at a restaurant. I also didn't rush myself. It was a lot at first because everyone that was there was on a date and it seemed like they were giving me odd looks, but I figure I have to go out in order to meet people. Even though I didn't meet anyone today I feel accomplished just for going out alone.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome! I've been meaning to go to this one place that smells so good my mouth waters when I walk past it, but never taken the plunge. Inspiration 

What did you have to eat? This food talk is making my tummy rumble.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## JDM4Lyfe (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome! Good for you..wish I was able to go out to a restaurant and eat alone lol


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats. I know how hard it is. I had a eating out in a restaurant phobia for a long time. Really it's any situation were I can't get up and leave whenever I want to. 
When I had to go to one I often times would get sick from nerves, have to excuse myself and go into the restroom and loose everything I just ate. It's a horrible feeling. 

Ive been doing a lot better with it, though its still not a walk in the park/ enjoyable situation like it is for the majority of people for me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Great to hear! :yes


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow that's really great. And you didn't rush either. That is huge .

I really hope to be able to do that one day. I can sometimes manage to eat alone in a cafe if i'm in a daring mood. But an actual restaurant, that's scary stuff. :clap


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

At like a nice sit down place? Totally impressed.! I can eat fast stuff by myself but any place with a waitstaff would make me feel so self conscious.

Good job.


----------



## ericjames24 (Aug 24, 2013)

Good for you. I actually had the same assignment by my therapist. I remember looking around at how little anyone paid attention to me and how normal the server reacted to me being there alone. 

I have a problem eating in front of other people, and, eating in unfamiliar settings. My shrink was trying to get me to see the difference in eating alone and with the company of other people. We're still working but I'm glad to hear you had the same assignment.

Congrats on accomplishing your goal!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be about something else...

but glad its not, congrats!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Incompl said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about something else....
> 
> but glad its not, congrats!


Me too. I need to get my mind out of the gutter. :teeth


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Way to go for you! I'm glad to see people confronting their fears head on. It means we're really changing this pattern of thinking that is the root cause of this anxiety 

On a side note, I see people eating by themselves in college all the time (including myself), so it's nothing abnormal or unusual. Nobody really notices anyway.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Me too. I need to get my mind out of the gutter. :teeth


Lmao.. Me three :3

Well done OP. I had breakfast by myself in a pub once. It was really bloody awkward.


----------

